
In Defense of the Blurry Black Hole Photo - longdefeat
https://newrepublic.com/article/153545/defense-blurry-black-hole-photo
======
basicplus2
they have not taken a picture of a black hole because that is not possible..

they have at best constructed an image of some effects of a black hole.

